# Underweight



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

How can I tell if Chico is underweight? For some reason I'm thinking he is because he just looks really skinny when he walks. I leave food out for him 24/7, so it's not like he's not eating, because he is. I'm just confused because I can see the outline of his ribs. When I took him to the vet last month, they said he weighed 8 pounds and is healthy. Does anyone else's smooth coat look like that? Should I have him on a "fattening" food?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

can you post a recent pic?

kisses nat


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Ok, here's some pics...the one titled "Close Up" is a close up...he wasn't standing straight, but thats still what he looks like standing straight.

Sorry the pics are so small...it said I couldnt post anything over 30kb...but I thought the max size was 50 kb? Was it changed?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*underweight*

My Yoshi is skinny like that and has been since he was 9wks when I got him. The doctor says he is fine. I think once he is neutered or gets some age on him he will fill out.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I'm just worried because he looks so skinny. He doesn't act sick or anything...he always has energy, loves going on walks, plays normally with us or the kitties, and he just acts normal. I was thinking about putting him on a supplement to get him a little fatter, but the only fat enhancing supplement I've found so far is made by Holistic Blend, and unfortunately for me, they only sell that in stores in Canada.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

He is the envy of all the girls that work so hard to stay slim and trim


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella looks exactly like that...and the vet thinks she is just fine....she also eats well...Royal Canin... and has energy to spare. Bella's coat is shiny and Chico's looks shiny as well. Chico and Bella are both " deer " types and they seem to be very lanky and thin.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi is skinny like that too and they said she's fine. so as long as you know he's healthy there's nothing to worry about.. my mom's shi tzu mix is REAL thin she looks emaciated! but all her bloodwork comes out normal and she eats well.. if you want i can post a pic of her (she just got shaved down so you can really tell how scrawny she is)


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

maybe thats his body shape he looks great to me and weighs 8 lbs.why would you want him to gain more and besides he is healthy?


----------

